# PubMed- Peripheral mechanisms in irritable bowel syndrome.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Peripheral mechanisms in irritable bowel syndrome.*

N Engl J Med. 2012 Oct 25;367(17):1626-35

Authors: Camilleri M

PMID: 23094724 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

